# Is this normal for 9 day old mice?



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Every evening, I give my baby mice handling so that they will grow up to be tame. They're quite used to me already and aren't fussy babies. Yesterday, I went upstairs in the evening to say hello to them and I noticed that 5 of them were wriggling away from the nest. Then they literally just walked off, like a proper walk?! I wasn't aware that they could do this at such a young age. Any how, they sped off to the opposite side of the cage. There's lots of nesting material in there so it was a bugger finding them again. I found 2 and returned them to the nest and then the other 3 tykes sped off! I think they thought it was a game. I managed to get them all back in the nest eventually. Is this normal?! The mother mouse Lily just sat in the corner eating and looking bemused...


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Completely normal.  And mommy mouse will get them back to the nest eventually.
Not all babies do this, but I've had it happen plenty.


----------

